# Gizmo for surrounds?



## Bugbitten (Feb 12, 2008)

Anybody using the Gizmo to power surrounds?


----------



## Bugbitten (Feb 12, 2008)

Is this a bad idea?


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

What speakers and how big is the room? I think for most situtations, a higher power amp would be preferred, even if it is just for surrounds. Future higher power versions may suit the situtation better.


----------

